# why not to use flash



## darkshadow (Jun 30, 2010)

why not to use flash http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/ I think he is right and I want to share this article  with you guys


----------



## oliverh (Jun 30, 2010)

I think he is a moron. Makes me laugh if I read such a crap of Apple: "Adobeâ€™s Flash products are 100% proprietary." Apple too! Exchange every single Adobe with Apple and it fits too.


----------



## LeFroid (Jul 1, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> I think he is a moron. Makes me laugh if I read such a crap of Apple: "Adobeâ€™s Flash products are 100% proprietary." Apple too! Exchange every single Adobe with Apple and it fits too.



Apple is more open than flash. They contribute to several opensource projects, including FreeBSD and KDE (KHTML). If you go on their developer website they also have 100s of projects they use with OS X that are open source (basically everything except for cocoa and cocoa-based apps).

Jobs may have some hidden motive behind this, but he's still right; Flash needs to die.


----------



## davidgurvich (Jul 1, 2010)

Apple is not more or less open than Adobe.  Just more willing to use technologies not developed at Apple.  That makes certain technologies used by Apple more open but does not make Apple more open.  They also have different goals.  Adobe makes tools that they sell while Apple wants developers for it's platforms to make great applications and provides tools for free.


----------



## itsbrad212 (Jul 2, 2010)

I dislike both Adobe _and_ Apple (but that's a topic for another thread ). With Apple, it's simple to not support them - don't buy what they sell. With Adobe, it's harder to avoid because of large sites like YouTube.


----------



## fwaggle (Jul 2, 2010)

itsbrad212 said:
			
		

> I dislike both Adobe _and_ Apple (but that's a topic for another thread ). With Apple, it's simple to not support them - don't buy what they sell. With Adobe, it's harder to avoid because of large sites like YouTube.



Yeah and much like YouTube discovered, there's not any replacement for flash that's quite ready for prime time just yet. 

They should have started working on this problem years ago honestly, people knew flash sucked in 2000 and SVG is just now starting to get traction, with no replacement for video in sight (I personally think those are the two main uses for flash that could be easily done away with).


----------



## itsbrad212 (Jul 2, 2010)

fwaggle said:
			
		

> Yeah and much like YouTube discovered, there's not any replacement for flash that's quite ready for prime time just yet.
> 
> They should have started working on this problem years ago honestly, people knew flash sucked in 2000 and SVG is just now starting to get traction, with no replacement for video in sight (I personally think those are the two main uses for flash that could be easily done away with).



The <video> element in HTML5 looks promising, but I doubt YouTube will make the switch anytime soon.


----------



## nestux (Jul 2, 2010)

This is interesting too:

http://apiblog.youtube.com/2010/06/flash-and-html5-tag.html

Most YouTube videos can now be played via http://www.youtube.com/html5 as experiment.


----------



## itsbrad212 (Jul 2, 2010)

For me, HTML5 mode doesn't proceed to load the video. Maybe I need the Firefox 4.0 Beta.


----------



## nestux (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, you have to use Firefox Nightly Builds to try HTML5 http://nightly.mozilla.org/


----------



## darkshadow (Jul 2, 2010)

*opera*

or you can download opera 10.6 it is great and it support webm technology(html5 video encoding) http://www.opera.com/ plus other great feature


----------



## nestux (Jul 2, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> or you can download opera 9.6 it is great and it support webm technology(html5 video encoding) http://www.opera.com/ plus other great feature



I will try that ]. Thanks.


----------



## rusty (Jul 2, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> or you can download opera 9.6 it is great and it support webm technology(html5 video encoding) http://www.opera.com/ plus other great feature



Surely you meant 10.6?


----------



## purgatori (Jul 4, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> or you can download opera 10.6 it is great and it support webm technology(html5 video encoding) http://www.opera.com/ plus other great feature



I have Opera 10.6, and I opted-in for the HTML5 experiment on Youtube, but when I click on a WebM video, the video never actually plays -- instead, I get a black player window, with 'HTML5' and a spinning loading logo that keeps spinning continually as if loading, while the video itself never loads. Anyone else experience this?

I'd love to get this to work, because I like Youtube, but refuse to use Flash (due to performance, more than ideological, reasons).


----------



## vermaden (Jul 4, 2010)

Opera has always been great ... but after they dropped the QT framework and switched to something 'internal' that behaves like GTK2 or QT all fonts render terribly with any new build of Opera, I wonder when thy fix that (I already submitted a BUG), I never liked QT and always preferred GTK2, but IMHO it was better to have WORKING QT version then broken 'unified with GTK2' version.


----------



## purgatori (Jul 4, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Opera has always been great ... but after they dropped the QT framework and switched to something 'internal' that behaves like GTK2 or QT all fonts render terribly with any new build of Opera, I wonder when thy fix that (I already submitted a BUG), I never liked QT and always preferred GTK2, but IMHO it was better to have WORKING QT version then broken 'unified with GTK2' version.



Font rendering is just fine here.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 4, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Opera has always been great ... but after they dropped the QT framework and switched to something 'internal' that behaves like GTK2 or QT all fonts render terribly with any new build of Opera, I wonder when thy fix that (I already submitted a BUG), I never liked QT and always preferred GTK2, but IMHO it was better to have WORKING QT version then broken 'unified with GTK2' version.



I was lead to believe that opera 10.60 now uses either gtk2 or qt, depending on what it finds on the system.  I suppose there must be some way to specify, though I'm not running it right now.


----------



## sossego (Jul 4, 2010)

if you do a good search through adobe's older repositories, you'd see that at one time they developed plugins for powerpc and other architectures.
These fell by the wayside.
It would do them good if they did use hardware acceleration as Jobs had mentioned instead of software.

http://blogs.adobe.com/jd1/archives/2007/07/bsd-thread.html

I still wonder who this was.


----------

